# Pumpe für Grundwasserbrunnen



## Myteich (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo Forum,

nachdem ich mit unserem 8 Meter Grundwasserbrunnen, getrieben nach höchster handwerklicher Kunst mit Vacuumpumpe und Eintreiben des Rohres durch reinste männliche Muskelmasse durch Hüpfen auf selbigen , fertig bin, suche ich noch *die* Pumpe.
Genutzt wird der Brunnen zur Nutzgartenbewässerung ca. 300m².
Das Budget für Pumpe und Steuerung liegt bei 200 Euro.
Vorgemerkt habe ich mir diese zwei Artikel:

http://www.brunnenpumpen.com/Sandresistente-Schraubenpumpe-EGD-12-50-037
http://www.brunnenpumpen.com/Presscontrol-DSK-8

Ist diese Wahl in Ordnung oder könnt ihr für mein Budget noch etwas Anderes empfehlen?

Grüße Mario


----------



## Klausile (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Pumpe für Grundwasserbrunnen*

Hallo Mario,

ich habe eine vergleichbare Lösung gewählt und alles funktioniert soweit einwandfrei.
Auf jeden Fall ist die Pumpe die richtige Wahl.
Leider haben wir bei uns Schwemmsand, daher kann ich den Brunnen nicht wirklich nutzen.
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen das Dir so Ärger erspart bleibt.

Gruß Klaus


----------

